# Older Peugeot



## edgrissom (Oct 31, 2005)

I dont know if this is the right forum to use, but I am trying to find information on a used Peugeot Versailles I just bought. Where can I find the age of this bike by using the serial number? It has 12 speeds and is a Mangalloy HLE frame. I am guessing it is about 15 years old based on what the former owner told me. It is in perfect condition and I got it for 70 bucks.... Anyone know anything about old Peugeots?


----------



## Nathan_P (Jul 28, 2004)

What do the peices of equipment say on them? I have no idea about that frame. If we know what equipment it has we can more easily judge the bike.


----------



## ckilner (Oct 4, 2004)

I'd guess that it is a late '80s or early '90s model with English BB threading and heliomatic hubs - the proprietary HLE tubing marks it as entry level. By '91, most were 14sp, so I'd guess 1987-90.


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

edgrissom said:


> .... Anyone know anything about old Peugeots?


As with most "bike boom" manufacturer's, about 5% were special bikes, 10% were merely good, and the remaining 85% were [email protected] If yours has any of the following, it's part of the 85%:

Shrader valves
27" tires
chicken levers
steel rims
cottered cranks


----------



## ckilner (Oct 4, 2004)

Dave - as a circa 1990 bike, it is a little past the "bike boom" of the 1970s and had to compete with the Treks, Centurions, Bridgestones, Specializeds and other quality steel bikes of the time. 
I owned a Galibier with Reynolds 501 tubes from around that timeframe - it was a sweet-riding mid-priced bike. I used it mainly as a rain/beater bike to save wear on my Marinoni race bike. It performed very well - I just hated adjusting the quirky Sachs components and the dreaded Heliomatic hubs/cogs.


----------

